# Wild camping in Spain ban



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

Wild camping in Spain ban in case anybody missed it with all the distractions going on.
https://www.theleader.info/2021/02/28/wild-camping-to-be-banned-in-valencia/


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Have seen a bit on Spanish forums about local folk getting fed up and the police moving folk on, same in Portugal as well.

New laws going through our Parliament at present can, and I’m sure will, be used against wild campers in the UK and not just against the travelling folk currently targeted.

Watch this space.

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It is actively being discussed today on local BBC SW Spotlight TV programme.

If you can find it on iPlayer it has some points that are widespread, mainly based on overcrowding and litter being left.

Of course, local authorities are saying that all should use campsites and ignoring the reports that the sites are full.

The spending power of MH users was well presented, along with requests for effectively aires to be established - this SEEMS to be what is happening in Exmouth, but things can change of course.

Worth watching if you can find it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If it gets totally banned then we'll pack up altogether, we will never use sites.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Only ever been on two and hated it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dunno why Alan, but I never thought of you as a wildy.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Always wild when possible Kev. Mountain tops, lake sides, forests. The fewer people the better when doing that. Silence and nature. Aires can be great too, but camp sites yuk.

It's not that I dislike being in company. I love a few pints and a chat in a busy Pub for example.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You said it. Silence and nature, other people ruin it for us, we have a few tucked out of the way places up in Scotland down barely used tracks, a few locals come sniffing around but as soon as they see we're not kids they just chat and leave us alone.


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

A friend in Javea just sent me this, even more confusion.
https://javeanews.co.uk/overnight-motorhome-parking-in-valencia-an-update/


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

I have been digging, well trying.....to clarify wild camping in Valencia and the answers are below.

"That regulation which appeared in the latest GVA BOE has now been clarified and it was never meant to apply to motorhomes in fact "the Minister for Tourism has no authority over where a motorhome can or can't park.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/valenciaplaza.com/turismo-autocaravanas-podran-pernoctar?amp=1

"As for using an official caravan or camping facility? Why would a Spanish resident be barred. You could book into a hotel so why not a camping/caravan facility if they are open."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Camping in Spain since May 8th 2021
Postby Bee » Tue May 18, 2021 6:38 pm

"There are 2 distinct verbs one is Pernoctar or sleep in your motorhome similar to lorry drivers. The other is Acampar or camp with your motorhome. 
You are not allowed to camp i.e put furniture outside your van and set up home. The reason the Councillor for Tourism was taken to task is that he has no authority over what happens on the road. That's the DGT. You may park your motorhome in a safe manner anywhere be it town or country as long as there are no signs saying otherwise and cook and eat in it but you may not put out furniture or play music etc outside the camper."
If anybody knows differently, please reply


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Having been "moved on" by police I can confirm the above. We parked up to see if we liked the spot and made the mistake of hanging some smalls outside the van while we took the dog for a walk. The police came along and moved us. Some vans further away were left alone as they just looked "parked".

Lots of times we have been asleep in some isolated spot, that we thought no one would ever find, and we would hear a car pull up with engine idling and then it would pull away. A quick check, once or twice, would reveal the local police taking our licence number.


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi, Stopped at a lovely place on the beach virtually, yesterday south of Alicante with a good dozen motorhomes from the usual different countries there. No problems and one police bike popped in and was seen chatting with a towed caravan owner but was gone in no time. No camping frowned behaviour seen as the beach was so close so everyone set up there.
Shall be interested when popping to the Thader centro, Murcia next week, to see if the usual goings on of ignoring the notices there will be the same,


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We were told, by an ex pat, that the police only get strong if they get complaints. The complaints, apparently, mostly come from...... Ex pat owners of villas in the area. Our informant ran a bar and needed all the custom they could get.


----------



## Mrfrench02 (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm due to take my first trip down to Spain next month and find the whole banning of wild parking for motorhomes strange, as we are fully self sufficient, why would any rubbish etc be left behind? Surely the problem is being caused by van users etc that doesn't have toilet or shower facilities etc, right?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Some van owners empty their waste tanks in dubious places I am afraid. We were once asked to leave a car park in Silves Portugal because the poor lady who emptied the litter bins around the car park came across a plastic bag full of black (toilet) waste


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Theres always one, or two. We used to note it was often some Italians that left trash etc. in laybys and waste ground along the Mediterranean coast.

Ray.


----------



## Camion (Jul 22, 2021)

In my experience Post # 10 states just where it's at. However just what constitutes 'camping'
as compared with the definition 'parking' can lead to disputes. Senor/Sra plod sometimes
put their own interpretation in to just what category putting a step out or opening a top hung 
window lies. Usually determined by how much they're being leant on by some rate paying local,
often an expat.... correction, I mean immigrant!
Generally in the winter months, thankfully a relatively more lenient attitude pervades. But it's
definitely getting tougher to free camp by degree. Now with the 90/180 we won't have as long
to contend with the botheration, always look on the bright side LoL.


----------

